# Je déménage, Comment gérer ma fin de contrat avec les PE?



## Targol1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour bonjour  
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et, comme le dis le titre de ma discussion, je déménage dans moins de 2 mois. Bon, ça n'est pas au coin de la rue mais nous changeons de région complètement suite à un ras le bol de l'île de France. 
J'ai actuellement 3 enfants en garde et je voulais me renseigner concernant les possibilités de fin de mes CDIs.
1 enfant dont le contrat a moins d'1 an, donc 15 jrs de préavis, 1 qui part à l'école en Septembre (3ans) et 1 dernier que je garde depuis presque 2 ans.
Suis-je dans l'obligation de démissionner? Puis-je me faire licencier par le PE? Les 3 familles me mettent la pression pour que je démissionne mais j'aurai voulu avoir mes indemnités pour que je puisse me retourner une fois sur place. Mon mari a pris un congé sabbatique pour création d'entreprise et du coup, je ne pense pas pouvoir demander des ARE car techniquement, je ne suis pas mon mari pour mutation.
Que me conseillez-vous de faire?
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

La nouvelle Convention Collective précise que le lieu d'exercice doit être un des éléments du contrat.
Si vous changez de lieu d'exercice, vous changez les termes du contrat. Donc vu que les PE ne peuvent pas vous suivre, il est logique de démissionner.


----------



## Targol1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup @Nanou91 pour votre réponse. C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait mais une amie elle aussi Asmat m'avait dit que je pouvais demander un licenciement. Du coup, je voulais en être sûre.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Non, pas de démission obligatoire. la démission, doit être non équivoque et libre.

Vous pouvez demandez à vos  employeurs le retrait d'enfant, ou bien vous pouvez faire valoir l'abandon de poste, mais là ce sera sans indemnités.
Sinon pour ne pas perdre vos droits à polemploi, si vous choississez de démissionner, vous pouvez faire valoir la mutation du conjoint.


----------



## Targol1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Mon mari n'est pas muté, c'est nous qui avons décidés de bouger dans le sud @GénéralMétal1988  De ce fait, je peux pas utiliser ça auprès des PE qui sont au courant de notre choix. L'abandon de poste impliquerait que mon agrément (renouvelé là-bas) soit encore bloqué par mes contrats ici non? Si je demande le retrait de l'enfant par les parents, ils auront sûrement les indemnités de licenciement à me verser. Je pense que c'est ce qui les bloquent et les poussent à me demander de démissionner.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*METAL*
Ils ne déménagent pas car le mari mute. Juste par convenance perso donc  démission pour suivi de conjoint c'est mort.
C'est sûr que l'idéal serait que les PE acceptent de la licencier. Mais s'ils ne veulent pas, rien ne les y oblige.
Et l'abandon de poste, c'est risqué car rien n'oblige les PE à la licencier. Elle ne travaille plus, ils ne la paie plus mais n'ont pas obligation de licencier pour un abandon de poste. Ils peuvent attendre des mois voire des années avant de le faire. Et en attendant, pas d'ARE non plus.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Targol1 *
Dans ce cas proposez-leur de leur rembourser l'indemnité de rupture s'ils acceptent de vous licencier. Si ça vous permet d'avoir des ARE ensuite vous serez gagnante


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

La chose qui pourrait peut-être être envisagée, si vous tentez l'abandon de poste, c'est qu'une fois votre agrément obtenu dans le sud, celui de région parisienne sera annulé. Et sans agrément les PE doivent vous licencier. Mais c'est marcher sur un fil ! ! ! !


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, peut-être "négociez" avec vos PE : ils vous licencient (simple retrait d'enfant) et vous faites une croix sur la prime de licenciement... si c'est ça qui coince.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Pchttt c'est bien dommage ! vous les prévenez en amont c'est déjà bien ! peut-être trouver une remplaçante pour les 2 restants çà pourrait les décider à vous licencier car pour celui qui rentre à l'école de toute façon ce PE n'avait plus besoin de vous ou devait vous présenter un avenant pour passage en périscolaire donc je trouve cela moche de leur part ... les indemnités je leur en ferais "cadeau" mais je demanderais un licenciement mais tout dépend vos relations avec vos PE ... à quoi çà les engage ? bref les PE sont dans leur droit mais bon mais pour les emmerder je pense que je me mettrais en AT çà leur ferait les pieds !!! çà m'agace ... 😣


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Chouchou301 *
Légalement l'indemnité de rupture est due et doit figurer sur le bulletin de salaire et sur l'attestation POLE EMPLOI.
Si les PE mettent 0, POLE EMPLOI peut très bien demander "en quel honneur on ne met pas l'indemnité légale ?"
Va expliquer que c'est pour gruger POLE EMPLOI...
Donc ils font comme si elle était versée, sur le BS et sur l'attestation. Mais au moment de faire le virement ils la déduisent.
Ou ils paient le montant du BS mais l'ass mat leur rembourse ensuite.


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@angèle1982 *
Alors maintenant, avec les nouvelles attestations POLE EMPLOI, il faut au maximum éviter les arrêts maladie ou quoi que ce soit qui suspende les périodes travaillées. Car ça impacte fortement les ARE ensuite.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je sais Nanou mais çà m'énerve tellement ce problème de déménagement ce n'est pas clair du tout !!! je ne suis pas concernée mais les choses injustes me mettent hors de moi !!! et quant à déménager finalement mieux vaut attendre le préavis et mettre les PE dans la m...e surtout les 3 siens car pas arrangeants du tout même si ils sont dans leur droit !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91​En effet je n'ai pas complété ma réponse... mettre la prime sur les papiers mais ne pas se la faire payer ;-)


----------



## Targol1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je vais effectivement voir pour négocier un licenciement et rembourser les indemnités.
@angèle1982 je ne pense pas qu'un AT  de dernière minute pourrait m'apporter de bon 🤔


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Juillet 2022)

Négociez dans ce cas la rupture. 
Pour le premier il n'y en a pas, sauf si plus de 9 mois, le deuxième serait parti dans tous les cas. Reste le troisième.
La démission entraîne quand même une rupture de revenus pendant 4 mois.
Vos employeurs n'ont pas l'air très compréhensifs...Est ce que les sommes dûes au titre des ruptures sont vraiment importantes ??


----------



## Targol1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Je pense que c'est plus par principe que pour autre chose. Concernant la somme, je viens de faire le calcul, c'est aux alentours de 300E.
Ca n'est pas non plus la fin du monde.


----------



## Dodo95 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
J´ai une amie AM qui a déménagé dans une autre région et elle s’est arrangée avec ses P-E.
Ils ont fait un retrait d’enfant mais en contre partie ils ne lui ont pas versé l’indemnité de rupture.
Du coup elle a pu toucher ses indemnités polemploi, le temps de faire toute les démarches pour redemander son agrément dans sa nouvelle région.


----------



## Décibelle (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, la démission doit être libre et non équivoque et par conséquent on ne peut pas vous obliger à démissionner.
Vous changez de région, vous allez donc devoir transférer votre agrément et vous ne serez plus en capacité d'accueillir dans l'ancien département. 
Faute d'agrément valide, les parents n'auront pas d'autre choix que de vous vous licencier sans préavis ni prime de licenciement.


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

vous pouvez aussi leur dire que si ils n'acceptent pas de vous licencier, vous leur donnez de suite votre démission et cela leur donnera encore moins de temps pour trouver votre remplaçante, je l'ai fait une fois, et ça a marché.
Pourquoi le PE de celui qui va à l'école ne vous licencie pas?
Il doit, soit vous licencier, soit maintenir le contrat en l'état.


----------



## liline17 (19 Juillet 2022)

avez vous bien étudié l'offre de travail dans votre nouvelle région?
Si il y a de gros besoins et que votre maison est opérationnelle, vous n'aurai pas un long temps de chomage, pensez à prévenir la future PMI de votre arrivée, afin qu'ils demandent le transfert de votre dossier au moins 15j en avance.


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour il faudrait convaincre les parents de faire un simple retrait d'enfant .faire bien tous les calculs de l'indemnité de rupture pour qu'elle  soit inscrite et ne pas la toucher en dédommagement pour les parents. 
Si arrivés dans le sud votre mari s'occupe de créer une entreprise il vous faudra bien une aide financière ARE en attendant d'être en règle pour l'agrément et trouver des contrats. Comme conseillé plus haut aider les parents a trouver une autre assmat.
Bon changement de région que tout se passe bien


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour L'agrément est national pas régional.
Il n'y a pas de transfert.


----------



## liline17 (20 Juillet 2022)

Métal, bien d'accord avec ça, c'est pour ça que j'ai parlé de transfert de dossier


----------

